# Dremel Model 1680 Scroll Saw Vibration



## Leroy_B

Recently purchased a Dremel 16" variable speed scroll saw model 1680 on Craigslist for a reasonable price. It's my first scroll saw since I recently set up shop in the garage. Getting acquainted with the tool as with all tools one would do I encounted an annoying vibration as I increased the speed. Searching online to diagnose the problem I read comments about securing the scroll saw to a heavy duty stand to replacing bearings even padding under the saw to absorb the vibration. It's very well secured on the stand tho vibration can loosen the hardware securing the saw. Not going to pad it and the saw has seen minimal use so bearings are fine. Here's the deal, blade tension is the culprit. If cheap blades are used eventually they will snap under tight tension. I'm figured the blades aren't quality blades. I ran the variable speeds from slow to fast, ie 9:00, 12:00, and 3:00 and went through different tension on the blades, keeping in mind wood thickness to speed and the type of blades. I have standard fret blade installed and tension on the blade as I'd "twang" the blade like a banjo string. As it's operating the vibration was evident at 11:00 setting speed, more tension, less vibration. Increase speed and increased the tension, much less vibration till the speed was at 5:00 on the variable speed dial. I had it tuned in to where cutting was an ease. I'm waiting for the blade to break. I assuming the cheap blades or pins will break under different degrees of tension. I've read a good blade is the Flying Dutchman. Other manufacturers operate differently with no problems, I'm expressing my findings with the Dremel scroll saw only in the event anyone else may search for answers.


----------



## Finn

Does your saw use pinned blades? If it does, I recommend you get a conversion kit that will allow it to accept pin-less blades. (the standard) Blades should be tight enough to get a nice "ping" when plucked. All saws will vibrate some and many folks bolt them to the concrete floor (I do this) or load the stand with sand bags.


----------



## kyscroller

I've experienced with my Dremel 1679 that if you put too much tension on them you'll snap more blades regardless of the quality. Also if you don't get the blades just right in the blade holder it sort of racks the blade front to back and that'll cause blades to break also. On the vibration I bolted mine down to a moveable table that weighs around 150 lbs. If you build yourself a stand put in a shelf below the saw and put a couple bags of sand on it and you'll see a big difference in the vibration. They are a great saw. I enjoy mine and use it for fine work in thin solid wood.


----------

